# Lot's of weekend cooking



## Captain Morgan (May 27, 2007)

grilling and other stuff ending in tomorrows pig.

Fillet dinner







neighbor smelled smoke so he brought over some lamb and fish




and 2 butts came off this morning in case I screw up the pig!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 27, 2007)

You rotten bastard!    My gawd that steak, mushrooms and toast points looked to die for!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 27, 2007)

Happiness is a grill full of abts.


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2007)

Looking good cappy..I wish I had a neighbor like that the only thing mine brings when he smells smoke is his appitite...I'm going to try to squeze in an ABT and Rib cook today


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 27, 2007)

That's fine.......mighty fine!


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2007)

Cappy......can I come to your house??


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 27, 2007)

come on down!  gonna be fun cooking the pig tomorrow and poppin some pops wit de foam on top!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

I can't wait for pics of the pig!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> come on down!  gonna be fun cooking the pig tomorrow and poppin some pops wit de foam on top!


I see the weather ain't to shabby down there either. 8)


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 27, 2007)

Yeah Larrys rite you sure are makin me hungry


----------



## WalterSC (May 27, 2007)

Well the WSM is loaded and ready to be lit for a  overnighert , the rub is done , the sauce is ready , all that remains is to get the butts ready , I figure I will put them on at 10PM tonight and go for a all night cook  and take em off as soon as they hit 200 internal temp , foil em and let em rest a hour or so, then pullem and add sauce. I figured out the pictire deal I think so I will include pics . I got 2 buts total wieght on both of em 13.5 lbs , so we will get alot of product for lunch tomorrow.

My Father who stays away from pork tasted my rub and sauce , is going to come over hey he figures at 85 he can eat what he wants , LOL!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 27, 2007)

Walter...200*????!!!!....try 190-195* tops...you don't want mushy meat!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 27, 2007)

And do post some pics.


----------



## WalterSC (May 28, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Walter...200*????!!!!....try 190-195* tops...you don't want mushy meat!!



Hey now I have always done it this way , its never failed me yet . I inject with apple juice before the rub goes on. But I do keep a close eye on the internal temp with my remote guage.


----------



## WalterSC (May 28, 2007)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well a report for yall its 3AM wsm is holding at 270, meat temp at 165. I am going to sleep till 6 AM then its time for another check , I added more Kingsford just in case.


----------



## Diva Q (May 28, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Happiness is a grill full of abts.



Amen to that!

Looks like a wonderful bunch of food !!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

Pig in the pit and the beer on ice!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 28, 2007)

Do ribs taste better coming off of a whole hog ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

little less smoke, little more moisture


----------



## Cliff H. (May 28, 2007)

It looks like you can only get seasoning on the bone side.  Do you plan to cut the ribs out and serve as ribs or chop it all up together ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

I'm gonna pull em out, but they're gonna pick their meat from the pig.


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2007)

Lookin' good Cap.


----------



## cflatt (May 28, 2007)

I know I know..no pics, no cook...but Loaded 20 lbs of butts in the WSM Saturday night for the neighborhood block party (they originally asked me to just supplement the Q they were buying) Pulled it off the heat around 1 then pulled it about 4:30 and served at 5:00 I set a botlle of WRO next to the chafing dish just so I could quit answering the "whats on it" question. It wasnt my best , but turned out OK..and the neighbors thought it was the best they'd had (I am guessing no one here smokes their own) It all disappeared so I think there will be more parties


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

mop is gettin ready..


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Cliff H. (May 28, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2007)

Ice cold beer and roast pig at Cappy's house!
Does it get much better??


----------



## Griff (May 28, 2007)

Cap'n, that looks real good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 28, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had by all! Nice job Cappy!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 29, 2007)

Nice work Cappy.


----------



## john a (May 29, 2007)

Looks like you done good Cappy, very nice.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 29, 2007)

Way to go Cappy!


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2007)

Well done Captain sir


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2007)

Cappy you da man..Great Job...Burp


----------

